# L48



## killed300ex

Wondering how many of you have an l48. I am starting to look for a used one to do some light excavation and small jobs with. I want a backhoe but still want to be able to use the 3pt hitch wondering how easy the hoe comes on and off? Also wondering how the hoe is at diggin stumps I am borrowing a 28 horse john deere with a hoe and it barly has enough power to break the roots will this do better? I have only seen the l48 with a hydro trans can you get it in a standard? What is everyones opinion on this tractor?
Evanm


----------



## Lamar Holland

I have one, and posted some pictures here on this forum.
The hoe is real easy to remove and hook up, after you did it maybe twice. I dig stumps with mine all the time. I specifically use the 12 inch bucket as the skinnier bucket has more ripping force..
The L 48 only comes with Hydro and no other options. I hog mow ten acres of fields maybe 7 times per season, and like th hydro. The hydro on the 48 is super strong, so no problems using it. I've done tons of trenching, mowing, stump removal and plowed a lot of snow with mine,. Not a single complaint or mechanical problem. Well, I should say that medium range could be two miles per hour faster for mowing, however, the physics of the design will not allow it...


----------



## killed300ex

Thanks for the info I think that I am going to try to get a demo for a day see if I like the hydro ( might take some getting use to) I was looking at the pictures of your 48. If you dont mind I was wondering how much the cab went for. I will either be putting a snow plow or snowblower on mine so thats going to have to be a must have. Going to go talk with dealer tommorow hopefully he can find a used one in good condition. 
Evan


----------



## Lamar Holland

Nothing wrong with the hydro, and it is simple to use. The cab, I had hand made in the neighborhood. We have a lot of high winds and snow,, So, I had to do something, One day, in the 04-05 season, we had ambient temps of 20 below and 40 mph winds which brought it down to 50 below or so, That same day we had 7" of snow. My driveway is 1600 ft long, That one day was enough to get a cab made. Curtis at the time, did not make a soft cab that fits this model 48. I believe they do now.. If your going snowblower, than it will be rear mount and pto driven, I didn't want this and our drive is stone, so I had a third valve installed and got a Diamond 7 1/2 power angle plow.. Fill in your profile so we know where you live, By doing this, some that read here might have just what you're looking for.


----------



## killed300ex

thanks for all the info. I think I am sold on the l-48 after I looked at it in person. My local dealer had a used 2002 (rental that had 450 hours but looked like 2000 hours) for 30,000 and a brand new l48 for 40,400 with skid steer bucket attach and a 24" hoe bucket. With the finanacing from them the diferance would be minimalm, but out of my price range (700+ a month)  So now im looking for a private deal. Hope i can find something in decent condition for a lil cheaper private sale. How hard was it to install the 3rd vavle for the plow? Could you rig one up for the hoe to put a thumb on it?
Thanks Again 
Evan


----------



## Lamar Holland

Whoever offered a new basic L 48 here in New England offered you a superb price. I would call this dealer again, because Kubota's home web page shows 72 and 84 month programs, I would think the 84, although quite long, would be in the high 300 per month range.. The third valve includes some Kubota add on valves, lever, and lots of hydraulic lines,,, I doubt you could buy it cheaper and install yourself...


----------



## killed300ex

wondering if you new of any places to find these tractors used? I have checked ebay and i think it was tractor hosue.com couldntfind anyhting. You have any ideas? Thanks
Evan


----------



## Lamar Holland

I've only seen one used for sale. some years ago.. I'm sure there out there, somewhere, I just don't know where....


----------



## killed300ex

thanks i have seena couple on a couple sites it seems they are all beat and still seem to be asking alot of money. hoping there was somewhere i could find some better used ones. Maybe ill just pony up and buy a new one
Thanks
Evan


----------



## GaryE

> _Originally posted by killed300ex _
> *wondering if you new of any places to find these tractors used? *


Keep your eye on this site.

http://williamstractorsales.com/

They show one just sold, they were asking $29,800, who knows what it sold for. I have dealt with them in the past, good people. And they can arrange for shipping to our neck of the woods.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## killed300ex

Thanks for the site I will keep my eyes on it hopefully I can fidn something.
Thanks
Evan


----------



## killed300ex

lamar I have seen pictures of your l48 on a trailer cant seem to find them anywere but I was wondeirng if you think it would be possible to fit it on a 18ft trailer or do you need a 20ft? 
Thanks
Evan


----------



## Lamar Holland

My trailer *is* an 18footer,. ALthough this year or late last year, Bri-Mar came out with a 20 footer... I would take the 20 any day over the 18.. My Bri-Mar 12,000 GVW trailer has performed flawlessly.


----------



## ribchord

> _Originally posted by killed300ex _
> *Wondering how many of you have an l48. I am starting to look for a used one to do some light excavation and small jobs with. I want a backhoe but still want to be able to use the 3pt hitch wondering how easy the hoe comes on and off? Also wondering how the hoe is at diggin stumps I am borrowing a 28 horse john deere with a hoe and it barly has enough power to break the roots will this do better? I have only seen the l48 with a hydro trans can you get it in a standard? What is everyones opinion on this tractor?
> Evanm *


i dont have a hydrostat tractor but from what i understand it sounds like a hydrolic pump running a hydrolic motor, to me this would be the perfect transmission, but if your going to be doing heavy work and you want gears why not go with an M series kubota? or get the super cool mx5000.


----------



## killed300ex

I have decided on th l48 after using one today. I dont have much against a hydro trans its just that everything I have ever used has been a standard. Just going to take some getting use to. The l48 has lots to offer when it comes to what I am looking for backhoe, loader, and power seems to be the perfect tractor.
Evan


----------



## ribchord

> _Originally posted by killed300ex _
> *I have decided on th l48 after using one today. I dont have much against a hydro trans its just that everything I have ever used has been a standard. Just going to take some getting use to. The l48 has lots to offer when it comes to what I am looking for backhoe, loader, and power seems to be the perfect tractor.
> Evan *



$40,400????? thats a lot of money, around hear a dealer would probably get a black eye for quoting a price like that. on an L sereis tractor? Damn. you should be able to get something more powerfull for $10,000 cheaper. maybe the L48 is popular but you can do better than that, after a year of making those payments and getting over the new of the tractor you might wish you went with something else. sorry to bust your bubble but thats too expencive. But if you are going to make money with it then maybe its worth it, but i guarentee you i could spend $30,000 and get a much more capable TLB, an L series is a semi small tractor.


----------



## Lamar Holland

you cannot do better than that!!!! I've seen prices much higher than that quote... Remember, this is New England and regardless of tractor brand,, it is amazingly much higher, than even Calif or west coast...


----------



## Lamar Holland

> _Originally posted by ribchord _
> *$40,400????? thats a lot of money, around hear a dealer would probably get a black eye for quoting a price like that. on an L sereis tractor? Damn. you should be able to get something more powerfull for $10,000 cheaper. maybe the L48 is popular but you can do better than that, after a year of making those payments and getting over the new of the tractor you might wish you went with something else. sorry to bust your bubble but thats too expencive. But if you are going to make money with it then maybe its worth it, but i guarentee you i could spend $30,000 and get a much more capable TLB, an L series is a semi small tractor. *


 \

Ribchord,
you are trying to match apples and oranges. The standard L series tractors are not commercial design.. In other words, one pump, split in two, as in 5GPM steering, and possibly 7 GPM or so for main pump,, The L 48 is a true, commercial machine with three pumps totalling 26GPM.. One pump strictly for hoe swing.. The standard and grand L series one must dismount tractor and mount hoe on rear.,. The 48 one spins the same seat and does not dismount anything... Not even a close comparison. Don't let the "L" in L48 throw you like it is another grand L.. Not even close.


----------



## killed300ex

Would you happen to know how hard and expensive it would be to add the skid steer attachment at a later date? I found a used l48 at a decent price but it doesnt have the skid steer attachment and I would like it switch it over.
Thanks
Evan


----------



## ribchord

I stand corrected. I looked at an M48 when I was tractor shopping and I knew the L series was even lighter so that price just blew me away.


----------



## ribchord

I almost bought an MX5000 4wd, that was a nice tractor I thought. It was a little out of my price range, but if I had a bit more money that probably would have been perfect for my needs, plus we have a kubota dealer about 4 miles from hear.


----------



## Billdog350

My father bought a brand new L48 when he "retired" 3 yrs ago to build his retirement home in VT. Since then I have had the opportunity to put a few dozen hours on the machine, as well as several others since I have a tractor maintenance business part time. The L48 is by far one of the best possible "bang for your buck and size" tractors out there. Remember that you can tow a L48 LEGALLY with a 1 ton truck yet it will lift a ~3000lb load....try to find that anywhere else. Also, you can remove the bucket and weld a hook on the center support for your front boom and lift 2 ton concrete "mafia" blocks around. You won't be able to lift them far but you can get them off the ground and move them...

Like was mentioned before by others, the L48 is a 100% COMMERCIAL grade tractor. 3 hydraulic filters, oil filter, fuel filter and ~15gallons of hydraulic fluid running thru 3 dedicated hydro pumps for smooth backhoe and hydrostatic operation. 

If you're looking for something to putt around with on your farm, you can look elsewhere for "homeowner grade" tractors that will probably last you just fine. My father has ~1300 hrs on his tractor already and hasn't put anything into it besides the usual hydro, oil and filter changes. It starts and performs flawlessly in -20 deg temps all the way up to 95 deg Vt summers.

Honestly its the highest lifting capacity with the best pumps that kubota has to offer...do the research and check the numbers for yourself.


----------

